# Tornado RCC



## Cycling Queen (21 May 2018)

Looking for a great, friendly club around the Bournemouth/Poole/Christchurch areas, then look no further.

Tornado RCC is a very social group, with regular club rides and Time Trials. 

For more details, have a look at the webpage (http://www.tornadorcc.co.uk) or Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/groups/1544112162527700/)


----------

